# Verständnisfrage



## milesdavis (25. Januar 2010)

*Verständnisfrage*

Hallo miteinander!
Ich stelle mir jetzt mal folgende Situation vor:
Ich habe einen PC mit USB 3.0 (direkt am Mainboard), daran hängt ein USB 2.0 Kabel, welches widerum an einem beliebigen Gerät an dessen USB-3.0-Port hängt (meinetwegen ne externe HD).

Welche Geschwindigkeit würde diese Verbindung haben oder geht das gar net?

(Wie gesagt, das is nur so ein Gedankenspiel)

gruß milesdavis


----------



## kress (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verständnisfrage*

Maximalgeschwindigkeit von einem USB 2.0 würd ich sagen, das Kabel ist ja nicht für USB 3.0 ausgelegt, das hat ja nicht die exakten Kontakte für 3.0.


----------



## milesdavis (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verständnisfrage*

und da ja 480Mbit/s die bruttorate ist, wie hoch wäre dann die höchste reale rate?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verständnisfrage*

Obs dann auch die reale Rate ist, lässt sich schwer sagen, da es ja auch je nach Kabel mal Schwankungen geben kann, denk ich.


----------



## KingBeike (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verständnisfrage*

Da dem USB 2.0 Kabel der neue Glasfaserstrang, der jetzt neu bei USB 3.0 Kabeln ist, fehlt, kann er eben nur max die USB 2.0 Geschwindigkeit übertragen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verständnisfrage*



milesdavis schrieb:


> und da ja 480Mbit/s die bruttorate ist, wie hoch wäre dann die höchste reale rate?



Theoretisch an die 60MB/s, aber die meisten Boards liegen so bei 32MB/s-35MB/s, ganz selten schafft mal ein 40 MB/s.


@KingBeike: USB3 verwendet bis auf weiteres keine Glasfaser.


----------

